# cabinet grade plywood in augusta ga



## arbernet (May 28, 2014)

I am looking for a good source of cabinet grade maple plywood with in 3 hours of augusta GA. I have a couple kitchens to build and need some quality material.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like you're doomed to drive to ATL.
Bill


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Google found these folks…no idea if they have what you need or not.
Woodford Plywood, Inc.

Also, Steve Wall Lumber appears to be about 4 hrs drive. I think they would ship a large order if you can accept a big rig delivery.

Surely there are others in SC…

If you do drive into Atlanta, make it day, visit all the 3 big woodworking stores (Woodcraft, Rockler and Highland) and eat at The Varsity. At least that is always our agenda


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.suwaneelumber.com/

I used them for my kitchen cabinets, little less than 3 hours. call ahead for prices and what they have.

I agree make it a day trip, visit these guys as well, http://www.ptreeusa.com/.

Sorry not a Varsity fan though.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

> ...
> 
> Sorry not a Varsity fan though.
> 
> - ChrisK


 It's not for everybody.

And it's not for anybody very often


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Often, you can find it at Home Depot but you have to look for it. It is often placed in the same pile as Birch plywood or nearby and is sort of a hit a miss situation. Look on the edge of the plywood sheets which will have "maple" included the description (usually in black letters). I did an entire set of laundry room cabinets out of it and they turned out well. One of those things that whenever you are in Home Depot for something you go buy the plywood area and have a look. Good luck.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not sure if this is what your looking for, but have been to this place and got what I needed. Was looking around and I seem to remember they had some pre-finished cabinet grade sheet goods. Should be within driving distance.

http://www.royswoodproducts.com/

Just my two.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have had a number of close friends work with the company http://www.royswoodproducts.com/ mentioned above by Rick. All reports have been excellent. They appear to be great to work with.


----------



## arbernet (May 28, 2014)

thanks for all the suggestions. Handy to have opinions on service and quality.


----------

